# 802.11n et la livebox



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Est-ce que le patch 802.11n augmente le débit avec la livebox ?


----------



## zebulon35 (9 Mars 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Est-ce que le patch 802.11n augmente le d&#233;bit avec la livebox ?



vu l'&#226;ge de la livebox, elle doit &#234;tre au standard wifi b et g et donc la norme wifi n de ton mac ne changera rien au d&#233;bit de ta livebox (sauf modif mat&#233;rielle d'orange)

contact le support orange pour voir


----------



## fred et sylvie (9 Mars 2007)

A priori non, la Livebox n'est pas compatible avec cette norme.

La boite d'Orange est 802.11 b/g

Si tu installe sur ton mac le patch 802,11n, il s'adaptera à la vitesse la plus rapide, soit en 802,11g (54Mb/s théorique, entre 0 et 20 en réel).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> A priori non, la Livebox n'est pas compatible avec cette norme.
> 
> La boite d'Orange est 802.11 b/g
> 
> Si tu installe sur ton mac le patch 802,11n, il s'adaptera à la vitesse la plus rapide, soit en 802,11g (54Mb/s théorique, entre 0 et 20 en réel).



Donc pour moi ça ne sert à rien ?


----------



## fred et sylvie (9 Mars 2007)

En effet, cela ne sert à rien avec la Livebox.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

D'accord, merci beaucoup


----------



## teck (10 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir!

   Puisque qu'on parle de débit wifi et de livebox, et que je n'ai pas envie d'ouvrir un topic juste pour une ptite question...
  Je me demandais: Que vaut la carte airport sur un macbook ? Parceque pour l'instant avec un pc siffle jsuis limite hors réseau quand je suis a l'autre bout de ma maison, donc ça m'embèterait d'acheter un joli mac et de m'apercevoir qu'il faut pas trop que je m'éloigne de la Livebox pour rester connecté (ralala moi et mon confort!). Pour la distance, disons 10-15 m avec quelque cloisons et un mur porteur .
  Bon bah..merci d'avance, et pi bonne nuit en prime! 

         Teck


----------



## zebulon35 (10 Mars 2007)

teck a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> 
> Puisque qu'on parle de débit wifi et de livebox, et que je n'ai pas envie d'ouvrir un topic juste pour une ptite question...
> Je me demandais: Que vaut la carte airport sur un macbook ? Parceque pour l'instant avec un pc siffle jsuis limite hors réseau quand je suis a l'autre bout de ma maison, donc ça m'embèterait d'acheter un joli mac et de m'apercevoir qu'il faut pas trop que je m'éloigne de la Livebox pour rester connecté (ralala moi et mon confort!). Pour la distance, disons 10-15 m avec quelque cloisons et un mur porteur .
> ...



je ne vois pas pourquoi il aurait une différence entre le pc et le mac (même norme même type de carte wifi)
la réception wifi dépend aussi de l'environnement dans lequel tu évolues

si tu veut améliorer ta réception investi plutôt dans un point d'accès wifi
qui pourrait améliorer la couverture wifi chez toi avant de changer d'ordinateur


----------

